# Sound familiar?



## manaheim (May 24, 2009)

I was just lookng through some of my first commercial shots for some source images... (I've found that if I go back much later on I often go 'Oh, hey... that one is cool, why didn't I use that before?')

Anyway, with a lot of shots I find myself finding all the errors I made... some of them aggregious...  

"Oh my god... f13?!  What the hell was I thinking?!"

"1/20th of a second without a tripod?!  Well no durr it's a little blurry, dumbass!"

"Ack!  I can see myself in the reflection of that  mirror!!!"

etc.


----------

